# DAXTRAC 2012



## Michel Charron (Jun 17, 2019)

I need to change the steering box (#109-1-50-C // 12030033..or 35) of my 2012 DAXTRAC.

Would someone knows where to buy a new one or how to repair it.

Need My tractor ASAP 

TKS


----------



## Michel Charron (Jun 17, 2019)

The picture of the piece is not very clear but it shows what I need


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Have you researched this information?
http://daxequip.com/gatineau/fr/content/23-service

Also have a read through here.....
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/daxtrac-dongfeng-404g2-stuck-in-gear.36747/

Could be some good leads for parts and repairs.


----------

